# لازالة اثار البقع السوداء



## التسامح (22 أغسطس 2011)

قشطة الأميرات
SR100

(( هذا المنتج متوفر فقط لدى أبو أحمد 0531115040 ))

قشطة الاميرات لبياض زي القشطة 

وللامانة ومجربه يعني مضمونة باذن الله وخالية من الكرتوزون واي مواد كيميائية 

تنفع للعرايس والي تبي تبهر زوجها ببياضها 


القشطة تكفيك شهر او اكثر حسب الاستخدام ويستخدم للوجه والجسم 

وتحل جميع مشاكل البشرة الحبوب او اثارها والنمش والكلف 


يوحد لون البشرة

يعالج اثار البقع السوداء والحبوب 

يقلل من ظهور التجاعيدوخطوط البشرة
طريقة الاستخدام وهي مرتين باليوم


يعني تخليك قشطة بمعنى الكلمة 




--------------------
لاتصال بـالموزعين
جدة : (سعود ) 0534001108-- ( لؤي ) 0533204009 -- ( حسن ) 0500749665 
الرياض: ( ياسر ) 0533201052 -- ( أبوسلطان ) 0502828705
الدمام والخبر إسماعيل ) 0502828715-- ( رأفت )0552345455
ينبع أبو نايف ) 0597626696 
الطايف خالد ) 0558705950 
مكة: (أبوخالد ) 0551166507 -- ( أبو صلاح ) 0569903490 
-- (أبو ريم) 0551416168 
المدينة: ( أبو علي ) 0535202324 
جميع المناطق أبو أحمد ) 0553784001 
زورونا على مواقعنا هنا
طµط­ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ظˆط¯ط© ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ط©
ط¹ظ„ط§ط¬ ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ط©

​


----------



## جنان الخلد (23 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: لازالة اثار البقع السوداء*

بالتووفيق لك ياارب ...


----------

